# incentive for travel to India



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

This has got to be THE cleverest advertising slogan for travelling to Agra in India!


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Bloody hell Cabby, the missus and me have been looking to go over there in the next year or so. If she sees that advert it will fair put her off. 

Nick.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Seeing The Taj Mahal certainly gave me a lift.

Alan


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Do you know where my PEN IS ? so I can write off for details :lol: :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

When did you learn to do that then Daffy. 
Must be good knowing a foreign language. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

cabby said:


> When did you learn to do that then Daffy.
> Must be good knowing a foreign language. :lol: :lol:
> 
> cabby


Its amazing what you can learn off an Indian menu ,

Tikka massala (I think that means Mister)

So POPPODOMS to you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

